# LOTM - October 2020 (MNLawnGuy1980)



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for October 2020 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

October 2020 Nominations:

1) MNLawnGuy1980 - Lawn Journal


2) jrubb42 - Lawn Journal


3) mitch1588 - Lawn Journal









4) TheSwede - Lawn Journal


5) ZeonJNix - Lawn Journal


----------



## GrassOnTheHills (Jul 3, 2020)

I think I'm required to nominate @MNLawnGuy1980 because this dude's lawn is absolutely bonkers.

Journal here.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

I nominate @jrubb42 for LOTM



Journal here.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thanks for the nomination and kind words @GrassOnTheHills

Good luck @jrubb42, love what you have done this year...you stuck with it, even after trying that old p.o.s McLane of mine!!


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks @SumBeach35 for the nomination. I truly appreciate it!

Thanks @MNLawnGuy1980! It's been quite the ride for both of this year. You've made a hell of a comeback from your earlier struggles. The hard work is paying off!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @mitch1588 - Lawn Journal


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

I nominate @TheSwede His dedication and final result is fantastic

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=16956&start=60


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I need to check out more of the warm season lawn journals. That zoysia lawns look really nice.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Wow, lots of good looking lawns this month. Good luck to all.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

I nominate @ZeonJNix for LOTM.



 Lawn Journal


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

i always get input from my kids for LOTM. And this month the MNLawnGuy1980's Halloween decorations will definitely lock their vote. :lol:


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

@ZeonJNix you got my vote!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @MNLawnGuy1980!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you everyone, quite frankly I wasn't even expecting to be nominated, let alone win. Especially against those other lawns.

Fun fact (maybe it's not that fun), last month's winner @ABC123 lives five doors down from me. Nice representation from our little town in MN.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> Thank you everyone, quite frankly I wasn't even expecting to be nominated, let alone win. Especially against those other lawns.
> 
> Fun fact (maybe it's not that fun), last month's winner @ABC123 lives five doors down from me. Nice representation from our little town in MN.


Congrats again man. Good work keeping the title in Minnesota for another month! You deserved the W!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you @jrubb42


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> ...Fun fact (maybe it's not that fun), last month's winner @ABC123 lives five doors down from me. Nice representation from our little town in MN.


That's awesome!


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

@MNLawnGuy1980 @ABC123

You guys have been 1 upping each other to end up with the best lawns on the forum! lol


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> Thank you everyone, quite frankly I wasn't even expecting to be nominated, let alone win. Especially against those other lawns.
> 
> Fun fact (maybe it's not that fun), last month's winner @ABC123 lives five doors down from me. Nice representation from our little town in MN.


 congrats well deserved and you have some serious lawn competition really close by


----------



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

I *totally* missed this! Wow. Nominated for LOTM was really unexpected! Becoming the 1st runner up in competition with the other, I must say, *spectacularly* good looking lawns is almost unreal. I'm truly struggling to take it all in, right now... I mean, @MNLawnGuy1980 totally deserves the win IMHO, but I can honestly say that the other lawns nominated where all absolutely stunning too.

Again, I am truly humbled by the nomination (thanks @RCUK) and I feel that just being mentioned in this forum section definitely inspires me to contiue to keep refining my lawn for years to come. Thanks all, for the fantastic feedback you have given me!


----------

